
Mary J Foley (Microsoft blogger) buys an iPad - Flemlord
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/i-confess-i-bought-an-ipad-and-so-far-i-love-it/6912?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+zdnet%2Fmicrosoft+%28ZDNet+All+About+Microsoft%29&utm_content=FeedBurner+user+view
======
jmount
Kind of sad that the blogger has no idea (not even some vapor ware hints) if
there any interesting Windows 7 tablets on the horizon. Looks like Apple is
getting almost a 2 year head start in this market (through no virtue of their
own).

~~~
dieterrams
The iPad caused companies like HP to rethink their tablet strategy, which set
them back in terms of release date and OS of choice.

In general, I think it's unlikely Windows 7 will gain much adoption as a
tablet OS, since it's not designed for touch. Some evolution of Windows Phone
7 is more likely.

~~~
jmount
The operating system has turned out to be so irrelevant for a pad. I love my
iPad, but all I want from it is to surf and play movies. The shoe-horned
iPhone os is crap (not as appropriate as it is on the phone and certainly not
the full OSX experience).

~~~
cschep
I think crap is stretching it a bit, but I do think the iOS 4 release on iPad
will be a very important update.

~~~
jmount
It is only opinion. But no user visible file system, can't share documents
between apps, no ability to have different users or even different set of
Safari bookmarks on the same iPad, no ability to wirelessly sync, stupid
screen of icons launch metaphor and more. Understand, I own one and love it (I
think the pad form-factor is in fact game changing)- but the iPad is really a
strange device.

------
KC8ZKF
I think it is interesting that she equates buying a product to joining a
community.

------
ergo98
Am I interpreting correctly when I say that she is a blogger that happens to
specialize in Microsoft? If so, big deal: She knows how to get the hits.

At first read I thought it was saying she was a paid evangelist for Microsoft.

~~~
bradleyland
Based on most of her writing, you couldn't be criticized for thinking she was
a paid Microsoft evangelist. Outside of Paul Thurrott, she's probably the best
candidate for a Microsoft-oriented equivalent of John Gruber.

~~~
mustpax
Gruber has a knack toeing the Apple line, but you have to give him more credit
than that. He bothers to lay out clear arguments in his posts, and I've yet to
see him write something as contentless as this piece. I mean, what the hell is
this:

 _But I never wanted to be part of the Apple community because I have had so
many negative, hostile and condescending interactions with not just Apple
fanboys, but regular Apple users. If that’s what “thinking different” was, I
wanted no parts._

And she's bemoaning the lack of Internet Explorer on the iPad. Why, exactly?

 _I’d love to see Internet Explorer, Firefox and the Zune software
(Microsoft’s iTunes equivalent) be ported to the iPad._

~~~
bradleyland
Don't get me wrong. I think Gruber would pummel either of these two hacks in
an argument, and I enjoy his writing while Mary Jo makes me want to gouge my
eyes out, but you have to admit that sometimes, no matter how well formed his
argument, John really works his ass off to find a defensible position for
Apple.

~~~
_xentek
He may advocate them, but he's clearly not on the take. I liken it more to
"seeing the bright side" then towing the party line.

